# Aux Input



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

Has anybody used the input on the SE-R cd player? I tried connecting my mp3 portable cd player to it and could only get the left speakers to work.


----------



## UberDuper (Sep 26, 2004)

I use mine. I love it. I bought an aftermarket deck for my old truck so I could have an aux input for my Nomad. I was stoked to see the Sentra came with one. My dodge required me to pull a LOT of the dash out to install that deck and I had no intention of tearing it apart again to get it out. Plus, I can't imagine an aftermarket deck looking like anything other then crap in the Sentra dash. So I left it in the truck when I traded it in. Pissed off a couple friends by doing that.

Anyhow, my guess is that you're either not using a stereo cable or your jack is busted. Take a look at the cable you're using, there should be 3 different contacts. Left, Right, Ground.

UD.


----------



## jsz1002 (Sep 23, 2004)

The cable says it's mono. How would you connect a stereo cable to that single input? Is it just a standard RCA type cable?


----------



## Yellowsentragirl (Dec 30, 2003)

I got a male/male stereo cable from radio shack. It was like 2$ but with my MP3 player they cut out the bass so I can't stand to use the AUX input plug


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

jsz1002 said:


> The cable says it's mono. How would you connect a stereo cable to that single input? Is it just a standard RCA type cable?


ok look at it this way this of head phones a mono head phone would have only one speaker or only one would work, a sterio head phone both work. if you allready knew this my bad. but i once bought a mono headphone extention cord and only one speaker played so even tho its a single jack there are differnt conectors in the jack. this is whats happening to your car only one side (or speaker of the head phone) is playing


----------

